# WTF !!! Mega tyre wear !! Whats caused this ?



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Just noticed this on the front of the car felt sick. ......


I have no idea what's happened. We have done less than 6000 miles since we bought the car and the tyres were fine then.

To be fair I know I've slipped up by not checking them but I have checked the tyre pressures weekly.

There is no play in the suspension at all.

This was the front right tyre on my 2011 mondeo titanium x sport estate.

The other front tyre has started to go the same way too.

What's going on then ?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats bad excessive camber most likely but there could be a few reason.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tracking needs doing


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Something not set right with the geometry can cause really bad wear. 

You'll need to get your alignment checked out.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Too much toe out at a guess, there's not usually much camber adjustment on standard cars, and its a lot harder to knock out than the toe angle. Unusual for the front right to go first, it's usually the front left as it's always the most loaded on roundabouts. But ten they may have been swapped left to right before you bought it.

And 6000miles is quite a lot of driving without checking your tyres though...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Lots of camber, I've had mine down waayy too much on the inside, but not down to canvas.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Is that a Bridgestone by any chance?

I'd have a full geometry check, some places do the check for free and only charge for adjustment.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

millns84 said:


> Is that a Bridgestone by any chance?
> 
> I'd have a full geometry check, some places do the check for free and only charge for adjustment.


It's a Bridgestone potenza. Why do you ask ?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Your car needs a full Hunter wheel alignment done, that'd excessive toe out, as it's just the inside edge & possible camber/castor.

Doesn't matter what brand of tyres you would have had on it, they would've worn badly


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Geometry out as said, too much camber 

Does the car have standard suspension?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

renton said:


> It's a Bridgestone potenza. Why do you ask ?


Lots of people suffered really bad inner edge wear with Bridgestone on their BMWs, including myself.

Every other tyre was fine for me.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

renton said:


> It's a Bridgestone potenza. Why do you ask ?





Kerr said:


> Lots of people suffered really bad inner edge wear with Bridgestone on their BMWs, including myself.
> 
> Every other tyre was fine for me.


^^^ This

I've found Bridgestone to be quite over rated in any event, got some on the Caddy Maxi that it came with which are the first Bridgestones I've thought were decent.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

From a few years working in main dealers, I have to ask do you have a bit of a heavy foot by any chance? What many people don't realise is when you put your foot down , under force your front wheels will toe out. the front arms are pulled forwards, the steering rods pull back on the knuckles, thus causing toe out.secondly you say there's no play in the suspension, have you checked track rods and ends? Thirdly yes it could be geometry, camber doesn't normally go out of spec, as often as toe anyway. You said its both wheels, it would be odd to have excessive negative camber on both front wheels, toe incorrectly set is more likely. However if you do have a heavy foot, I'd get some new tyres and put it down to driving style, otherwise as people have said look at geometry, excess play in components


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Lots of people suffered really bad inner edge wear with Bridgestone on their BMWs, including myself.
> 
> Every other tyre was fine for me.


Exactly the same wear on the rears of mine when it had Bridgestones on, BMW dealer tried to blame it on incorrect tyre pressures.... which of course was not the case. Switched tyres under recommendation of local trusted tyre place and so far no sign of it scrubbing off.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

It's not normally camber that wears tyres prematurely unless it's miles out. It's the toe that kills the tyres.

I used to run -2.5 deg on my BMW and the tyre wear was even.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Exactly.

People blame camber because it's the easiest to understand. Tilting the tyre over it'll run harder on one edge, but you can go a long way before it causes excessive wear. Toe on the other hand only needs to be out half a degree to cause tons of scrub whether a car is cornering or driving straight.

Most fwd cars are set slighty toe in because the natural torque reaction causes flex in the bushes ( which are designed to have a certain amount of movement ) which pulls the wheels straight.

The motion of thumping through potholes and over speedbumps pushes the wheels backwards which usually means they creep towards toe out over time.

I've got over 3degrees negative camber on the front of my car, way more than you'd be able to get on any standard road car setup, and you can visually see the lean on the wheels, and have over 5,000 miles out of my current trackday spec tyres with loads of life left.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

As said to much to out I personally set mine to slight toe out but as said most are set to be toe in slightly


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

All done. Two new tyres and four way Hunter alignment. 
£298.

Here us the printout. .....


Apparently all four wheels were tow put far to much.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Problem solved by the looks of it:thumb:

As anal as this sounds every car that I've ever bought (32) I get a 4 wheel alignment carried out on within the first couple of weeks, even if there are no signs of excess wear and it steers straight and true.

85% have required varying degrees of adjustment, with some feeling completely different to drive afterwards!:driver:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

What's ball park damage for Hunter wheel alignment? Outer edges are wearing prematurely on my fronts


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

MDC250 said:


> What's ball park damage for Hunter wheel alignment? Outer edges are wearing prematurely on my fronts


It cost me £50


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I hope that solves the issue for you, it looks like scary damage for such a short time.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> What's ball park damage for Hunter wheel alignment? Outer edges are wearing prematurely on my fronts


Depends if it's 4 or 2 wheel alignment normally. I paid £20 for 2 wheel alignment


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

It's pretty variable.

I'm in the South East and most places around here are £50 or so with a bit more if all 4 corners need (and can be) adjusted.

National Tyres are doing a deal on alignment at the moment

http://www.national.co.uk/special-offers-wheel-alignment.aspx

I've always found how good the alignment is really depends on the fitter doing the job though, find somewhere good and stick with them.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

County tyres do it for about £16 I think but I'm not sure what system they use


----------



## CorsaTom (Nov 12, 2014)

DTS/Discount Tyres Direct down in Worthing did mine on the hunter system for about £40


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

CorsaTom said:


> DTS/Discount Tyres Direct down in Worthing did mine on the hunter system for about £40


thats good to know, not too far for me to go i need to :thumb:


----------



## s4sprint72 (Apr 3, 2015)

Incorrect wheel alignment (toe in/out) will manifest as "feathering". You'd feel a lip on the edge of the tread blocks around the worn side of the tyre. No lipping and it's a camber issue. Tyre and suspension component damage is also caused by those sharp-edged speed-control tables, which pull the tyres into a negative camber position if you attempt to straddle them. The damage is usually to the inside wall of the tyres, so not easily visible yet can lead to catastrophic failure eventually. It's less comfortable, but probably safer to drive one wheel over the middle of the hump at very low speed (less than 15 mph) and ignore following drivers' impatience. It's your life at risk if a tyre blows subsequently at 70 mph on the motorway.


----------



## willynicky_777 (Jul 12, 2015)

renton said:


> Just noticed this on the front of the car felt sick. ......
> 
> 
> I have no idea what's happened. We have done less than 6000 miles since we bought the car and the tyres were fine then.
> ...


You need to make camber!


----------

